

My patent-pending three-question technical interview - timf
http://stu.mp/2012/10/my-patent-pending-3-question-technical-interview.html

======
antidoh
"I love this question because it washes out every idiot who learned how to use
the Rails or Django ORM and now thinks they’re some wizard at SQL."

Because it eliminates many people of a certain early skill/experience level.
Which is fine but don't call sincere people idiots. We're all on a continuum.

------
Mr-G
The questions are BS and nothing special compared to those from other
interviewers pretending to have found the silver bullet.

